
Show HN: Wiki:Translator – Translate using Wikipedia titles - iakh
http://adamhwang.github.io/wikitranslator/
======
brudgers
Is there a repository or more information about the underlying process?

~~~
iakh
The repo is here:
[http://github.com/adamhwang/wikitranslator](http://github.com/adamhwang/wikitranslator)

However theres not much more to see other than what's in the source. It uses
the Wikipedia API to get a list of the same article in other languages and
returns all the titles as "translations".

I needed to translate a bunch of company names and found it works pretty well
for proper nouns. It's still best to reconcile the results with another
source, but it's been pretty accurate thus far.

